# Trans Won't Shift Out of First



## Ray Hayden (Jun 12, 2012)

I have a 1995 Nissan Truck with auto trans. The trans will randomly decide it does not want to shift out of first. I have done some research and everything points to the speed sensor, but the speedometer works fine. Could that be what it is? Any other things I might can check? The sensotr cost $100 and I hate to spend the money and that not be what it is.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

According to the FSM, failure to change from 1st to 2nd can be caused by the following:

-oil level & quality
-line pressure
-throttle wire
-control valve


----------



## Ray Hayden (Jun 12, 2012)

What is FSM? Service manual?? How can I get one? Is the control valve an internal trans part? Can it be changed without removing the trans. I really appreciate the advice.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

when was the last time the trans was serviced?
I would try simple/cheap first, drain the fluid (might want to clean the filter, will need a new gskt) and refill.. The shift solenoids didnt really have issues in your truck, but its possible. 
Let us know..


----------



## Ray Hayden (Jun 12, 2012)

I have already changed the filter and fluid hoping this would resolve the issue. A little background - I got a really good deal on the truck, because it had been sitting 4 years and they had lost the title. I paid only $400 and has 125,000 miles. I think the prolonged sit may have caused the problem. It does not do this every time, but the last two times I took the truck out, I never could get it to shift out of first. I should metion that other than the periodic non-shift, the trans shows no other signs of failure (no slipping and the shifts are smooth).


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

see if it free's up with the new fluid, if so, might want to change out the fluid again..
let us know what happens...


----------

